# Rogers iPhone Tethering



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey all,

I just ran into some interesting loops after installing 3.0 on my 3G. So I wanted to do some tethering to test it out but was telling my account did not support it and to call Rogers. So I finally call Rogers, got the tethering put on my account after being transferred a few times as no one knew what I was talking about. And it turns out that tethering will eventually be a "charge" on your Rogers Account after December 31, 2009. So from now til then, it's free (well minus my data usage). 

Another thing, I had the $15 iPhone Value Pack, so I inquired about MMS, and it can be added given you take the 20 iPhone Value Pack instead of the $15 and that's unlimited SMS/MMS. Apparently I was one of the first to do this as they told me it's no advertised anywhere. 

Just thought I would share with you all!

Cheers,
Corey

P.S. iPhone 3.0 OS is amazing.


----------



## g.c.87 (Sep 20, 2007)

Just had a similar experience when I asked about the MMS and they changed me to the $20 iPhone Value Pack you just described.

As for tethering... why do they care where the data comes from?


----------



## AgtGibb (Jun 8, 2009)

I don't see the tethering options in my network options.

Any ideas?

Im using the Gold Master 7A341.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Are you using the 3G? As tethering is not available on the 2G.


----------



## AgtGibb (Jun 8, 2009)

Yeah, 3G of course.


----------



## AgtGibb (Jun 8, 2009)

It seems after you restore the iPhone from a backup, you lose the options, at least that JUST happened to a friend of mine.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Shouldn't as mine was restored from a backup.


----------



## AgtGibb (Jun 8, 2009)

Currently re-installing the FW


----------



## spiffychristian (Mar 17, 2008)

.


----------



## AgtGibb (Jun 8, 2009)

Re installed FW, didnt do a backup restore, and tethering is there.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

They have just announced that the 6GB/$30 plan is again available for iPhones, although people were getting it recently for iPhones when it was announced for Android phones on Rogers.



spiffychristian said:


> how much data is needed for tethering?
> 
> i only have 500mb a month, but since we can do this now and i plan on getting a macbook soon this feature would come in handy a lot.
> 
> if 500mb isn't enough, then rogers has to come out with another 6gb thing, right? because obviously what they offer now still isn't good enough.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

Found a link here
which leads to here
keithmcarthur (keithmcarthur) on Twitter


----------



## MrNeoStylez (Sep 16, 2008)

So when you called in, who did you speak to Data specialist, Customer Service, technical support?


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

I spoke to tech support first for tethering, then a sales rep.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

haha you're famous!


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

Y'know...I'm going to give Rogers staff their due here. Twittering on the day of the announcement and leapfrogging an entire news cycle. It's a refreshing change. 
:clap:


----------



## MrNeoStylez (Sep 16, 2008)

Rounder said:


> I spoke to tech support first for tethering, then a sales rep.


So until the end of the year we should have it for free.. this doesnt modify anything call in ask for tech support and tell them i would like to have tethering enabled.

what was the Customer Service side for?


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Sales Rep was to switch my data plan to the 6GB/$30 from my 1GB/$30 this morning.


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

Here is what I found on the Rogers website about tethering.

Tethering is the use of your phone as a wireless modem to connect to the Internet from your computer. For a limited time, if you subscribe to a data option which includes at least 1GB of data transmission between June 8, 2009 and December 31, 2009, you may use tethering as part of the volume of data included in your option at no additional charge. Tethering cannot be used with data options of less than 1GB.


----------



## MrNeoStylez (Sep 16, 2008)

that better apply for Blackberrys and all other smart phones through the rogers network


----------



## MrNeoStylez (Sep 16, 2008)

jawknee said:


> haha you're famous!



LOL, i didnt even see you post this


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

MrNeoStylez said:


> LOL, i didnt even see you post this


hehe. 
pretty awesome. congrats!


----------



## MrNeoStylez (Sep 16, 2008)

now everyone knows my twitter


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

MrNeoStylez said:


> now everyone knows my twitter


Would that have been harder to figure out than the name in your signature?


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2009)

nevermind, got things sorted


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

*So I'm on 3.0*

On 3.0 called rogers and had tethering enabled re-synced and no tethering option -

Version 3.0 (7A312g)

?????????


Great thread.


----------



## mcbg1 (Sep 27, 2007)

How do you guys have the 3.0 fw on ur iphone already?


----------



## JkEw (Oct 10, 2007)

mcbg1 said:


> How do you guys have the 3.0 fw on ur iphone already?


The GM 3.0 iPhone software is all over the Torrent sites.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

JkEw said:


> The GM 3.0 iPhone software is all over the Torrent sites.


Thank you for not posting links. Links to the leaked pre-release software will be removed.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

jimbotelecom said:


> On 3.0 called rogers and had tethering enabled re-synced and no tethering option -
> 
> Version 3.0 (7A312g)
> 
> ...


Hmm bizarre, but the 3.0 I have is the Golden Master and is 7A341. Try upgrading to this version and you should be able to tether.


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

Rounder said:


> Hmm bizarre, but the 3.0 I have is the Golden Master and is 7A341. Try upgrading to this version and you should be able to tether.


I'm upgrading as I type thanks.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

jimbotelecom said:


> On 3.0 called rogers and had tethering enabled re-synced and no tethering option -
> 
> Version 3.0 (7A312g)
> 
> ...


7A312g is the fifth beta, which doesn't support tethering without a modified carrier file. As said, you'll need the Gold Master, 7A341g to tether.


----------



## JkEw (Oct 10, 2007)

I just got off the phone with Rogers sales then tech support and they said to me they won't allow tethering at this time and to call back on the 17th.

I'm on the $30.00 6 gig plan and pointed that out to them and also mentioned I read on a few internet forums that people had it enabled but no such luck with me.

Also, when I try to enable tethering on my 3G iPhone I get the message "To enable tethering on this account, contact Rogers"


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

Well glad I didn't call Rogers to enable the Tethering when prompted (might still do it anyway just to see).


----------



## dibenga (Oct 30, 2001)

*Data is data*

This just pisses me off. What business is it of Rogers or any other carrier how I use my data plan? I've got a 6GIG a month to use and if I want to use all of it that is MY business. 

I'm infuriated.


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

I called the Data line number, told them I was hoping to avoid the onslaught of people next week looking to activate, tethering activated effective immediately with no hassle at all from the young lady I spoke to. They did say it's only valid until Dec 31, 09 but no info on what it will be beyond that cost wise.


----------



## JkEw (Oct 10, 2007)

MomentsofSanity said:


> I called the Data line number, told them I was hoping to avoid the onslaught of people next week looking to activate, tethering activated effective immediately with no hassle at all from the young lady I spoke to. They did say it's only valid until Dec 31, 09 but no info on what it will be beyond that cost wise.


What # did you call?


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

JkEw said:


> What # did you call?


1 888 936 7283

Still prompts me to call them to activate tethering when I go to it mind you but I'm guessing it will take a few minutes to get all the way through.


----------



## JkEw (Oct 10, 2007)

MomentsofSanity said:


> 1 888 936 7283
> 
> Still prompts me to call them to activate tethering when I go to it mind you but I'm guessing it will take a few minutes to get all the way through.


Thanks


----------



## JkEw (Oct 10, 2007)

I now have tethering enabled after calling back the second time 

And it's working if this post goes through


----------



## JkEw (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm VERY impressed with the tethering capabilities, speed is actually REALLY good and I barely notice a difference between my cable internet and iPhone. Just light web browsing/e-mail.

Very easy to set up using USB haven't tried Bluetooth yet.


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

Well....some success and then some failure

I install 7A341 and upon initial restore I get the tethering option.

But when I go to restore...contacts etc. The tethering option is no longer there.

I've done this a few times.

I'm tethered now on usb and it works well. I can't get bluetooth to work though.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

> For a limited time, if you subscribe to a data option which includes at least 1GB of data transmission between June 8, 2009 and December 31, 2009, you may use tethering as part of the volume of data included in your option at no additional charge.


Er... what the hell happens as far as cost after this year for tethering??


----------



## MrNeoStylez (Sep 16, 2008)

they havent released that info


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

MrNeoStylez said:


> they havent released that info


Afraid you'd say dat


----------



## MrNeoStylez (Sep 16, 2008)

if i knew, i would share  sorry i am currious like you since i wouldnt use it enough to want to have a service charge more then 2-3 bucks a month.. im happy with the price i pay..


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Does anyone know I to tether on Windows XP via USB? Is iTunes required? 

It works fine on my Mac, but at my girlfriends I'm having a hard time getting it to work on XP w/ no iTunes.


----------



## MrNeoStylez (Sep 16, 2008)

install itunes and if it works, then you know that was the reason? lol


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

She doesn't have internet at her place, hence why I want to tether.


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

I can't see why it would require iTunes to be installed. When I was testing it last night iTunes was shut down. I did have to set it up as a new network though... perhaps that's her issue?


----------



## MrNeoStylez (Sep 16, 2008)

even though itunes is not running doesnt the ituneshelper thingy run?


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

MomentsofSanity said:


> I can't see why it would require iTunes to be installed. When I was testing it last night iTunes was shut down. I did have to set it up as a new network though... perhaps that's her issue?


If it's on XP could you explain how you did it? I would really appreciate it!


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

JkEw said:


> I'm VERY impressed with the tethering capabilities, speed is actually REALLY good and I barely notice a difference between my cable internet and iPhone.


Yeah, from what I've read, surfing via tethering is pretty quick since the processing of pages is done via your laptop and not the iPhone's processor.


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

Rounder said:


> If it's on XP could you explain how you did it? I would really appreciate it!


All I did was disconnect the LAN and turned off the WiFi. Plugged in the USB with the phone and went to Network to setup the new network as a Home network. That's it. No settings or anything else were required. Just make sure she has tethering turned on through the phone first.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Hmm thanks I'll give it another shot tonight.


----------



## inottawa (Jan 7, 2008)

*iphonemodem*



Macaholic said:


> Er... what the hell happens as far as cost after this year for tethering??


I was pretty stoked to find out that they'd finally include the tethering sans jailbreak. Though if they charge for the service in the new year, it'll prompt me to make sure that I still have a jailbroken phone to use the tethering feature there as opposed to paying for it.


----------



## MrNeoStylez (Sep 16, 2008)

i cant get anyone to turn it on at rogers for me. i have been to 4 people so far.


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

It works well but I can only continue to use it if I set it up as a new iphone so I'll lose all my apps which would be painful to reinstall one by one. When I import all my settings including apps tethering disappears as an option. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

MrNeoStylez said:


> i cant get anyone to turn it on at rogers for me. i have been to 4 people so far.



Talk to iPhone Tech Support. They should enable for you.


----------



## MrNeoStylez (Sep 16, 2008)

well.. she just said she was told that there not enableing tethering on iphone until the 17th. so either they got tired of doing it. or they got introuble for doing it for people i am outaluck.. i may call back later today and see if someone else will do it for me. but meh


----------



## ethanlechcharles (Jun 27, 2008)

I just got off the phone with a Fido rep to have my plan changed and they told me you don't need to have tethering enabled, you just need a 1gig+ data plan. My iPhone still says to contact Fido to enable tethering but that is most likely because my new plan (6gb instead of 500mb) wont be active until the end of the month.


----------



## MrNeoStylez (Sep 16, 2008)

I have had the 6gb since i got my iphone almost a year ago


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

ethanlechcharles said:


> I just got off the phone with a Fido rep to have my plan changed and they told me you don't need to have tethering enabled, you just need a 1gig+ data plan. My iPhone still says to contact Fido to enable tethering but that is most likely because my new plan (6gb instead of 500mb) wont be active until the end of the month.


Or the rep was wrong, and it's because you need tethering enabled on your account.

Why didn't you add the new plan now and have it pro-rated for the rest of the month? This is the default scenario.


----------



## MrNeoStylez (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

Calling later in the evening yesterday seemed to work for me.....


----------



## MrNeoStylez (Sep 16, 2008)

i will try later tonight


----------



## Snaggy (Mar 17, 2002)

Grrr, I've phoned three times now, been bounced all over, and Rogers is putting up a fight, saying they will not activate tethering until the software is released to the general public. (I'm an iPhone developer).

phooey! Rogers spoils my geeky fun!


----------



## ethanlechcharles (Jun 27, 2008)

HowEver said:


> Or the rep was wrong, and it's because you need tethering enabled on your account.
> 
> Why didn't you add the new plan now and have it pro-rated for the rest of the month? This is the default scenario.


The person I was talking to didn't seem to know much.. At first he told me tethering was only available on the 3GS (I obviously knew better). I'm not sure why he had the plan begin at the beginning of my next billing cycle. I'm calling back now to have that fixed (I love Fido's hold music that is music that alternates with static!) and I'll ask again about tethering.


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

For those having difficulty are you getting to the Data Department specifically or just CS? I was sent to data, told them I was travelling next week and would not have time to sit on hold for who knows how long to get it turned on so could they help me out.

Gotta love the consistency at Rogers though...


----------



## Vandakter (Jun 10, 2009)

MomentsofSanity said:


> For those having difficulty are you getting to the Data Department specifically or just CS? I was sent to data, told them I was travelling next week and would not have time to sit on hold for who knows how long to get it turned on so could they help me out.
> 
> Gotta love the consistency at Rogers though...


I've tried CS, tech support, data department and sales who have all told me the same story about not being able to enable it until the 17th. One told me that a memo went around yesterday explicitly telling employees that they are not to enable it until the 17th.

I guess I'll have to try tonight to see if I have better luck.


----------



## ethanlechcharles (Jun 27, 2008)

So I was told again that they know nothing about tethering on the iPhone, I'm assuming it's not going to happen until next week.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

not sure if anyone else has encountered this....
I just spoke to Rogers corporate customer service who have informed me that tethering is not allowed on the 6GB "Promotional Data Plan"

I was seriously on hold for 10mins while she read over the internal memo and discussed it with her manager. 

Her response was that tethering is compatible with data plans above 1GB not including *Promotional Data Plans* which is what the 6GB plan was, is and will be.

Has anyone else been able to enable tethering on a 6GB data plan on iPhone?


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

jawknee said:


> not sure if anyone else has encountered this....
> I just spoke to Rogers corporate customer service who have informed me that tethering is not allowed on the 6GB "Promotional Data Plan"
> 
> I was seriously on hold for 10mins while she read over the internal memo and discussed it with her manager.
> ...


I got it last night


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

jawknee said:


> not sure if anyone else has encountered this....
> I just spoke to Rogers corporate customer service who have informed me that tethering is not allowed on the 6GB "Promotional Data Plan"
> 
> I was seriously on hold for 10mins while she read over the internal memo and discussed it with her manager.
> ...


Mine's the 6GB promotional that I signed up for on day 1. Perhaps it's specific to corporate only.


----------



## MrNeoStylez (Sep 16, 2008)

if they pull that **** on me.. i will be seriously pissed


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

I asked her to please put a note on my account to inform me when this policy changes as I think it's ridiculous. Maybe someone could harass Mr McArthur on his twitter for me as I don't want to start an account simply for the purpose.
heh.


----------



## MrNeoStylez (Sep 16, 2008)

done.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

MrNeoStylez said:


> done.


danke. if he asks for a phone number tell me hehe.


----------



## ethanlechcharles (Jun 27, 2008)

One more call and this time I've been told that Fido doesn't support tethering at all..

So according to Fido:
Tethering is activated as soon as you have a 1gb+ data plan
Tethering is not supported at all by the iPhone.
Tethering is ONLY supported by the iPhone 3GS.
Fido doesn't support tethering..


----------



## MrNeoStylez (Sep 16, 2008)

I love consistancy!!


----------



## Digital_Gary (Sep 18, 2003)

MrNeoStylez said:


> I love consistancy!!


Consistently different. Sounds right to me


----------



## ethanlechcharles (Jun 27, 2008)

Indeed. 
I'm hoping something happens around Fido to allow this again or I'll probably just Jailbreak again.


----------



## MrNeoStylez (Sep 16, 2008)

there prolly full of it


----------



## JSvo (Nov 12, 2007)

ethanlechcharles said:


> One more call and this time I've been told that Fido doesn't support tethering at all..
> 
> So according to Fido:
> Tethering is activated as soon as you have a 1gb+ data plan
> ...


Hahahaa! I love how this is STANDARD BEHAVIOR for the cellphone industry. Of course, this info is so new that there's bound to be discrepancies, but still I'd bet anyone that two months from now you'll get a similar cross section of responses.

Ejumication is not a high priority for CSRs


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

There are 1000s of reps at these companies, working right across Canada (for Rogers and fido, at least, it's still within Canada). They don't pull them all into a room every time a new product, feature or service is announced, hand them a sheet and make them memorize it. They also don't hire people all with the exact same skillset at looking things up, nor does it appear that information is equally available to all of them.

It's even worse when Rogers corporate announces that something is *coming* but not there yet, since the reps probably don't even get handed a press release that contains all the information we've been reading about.

That's why nothing is official until it's in their system, available, searchable, and can be ordered, changed or even viewed.

So if you reach someone who can effect these changes for you, great. Perhaps they didn't skip some local office meeting, or had the wherewithal to look something up themselves, or you reached someone in the exact department that you need.

Don't be frustrated if the first few reps can't help you; just call back. Repeat 5 or 10 times if necessary. But you might have to wait until all their systems are updated. Technically, except for a few developers, no one is even on 3.0 anyways.


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

Here is some great information about what is going on with the Rogers and Fido tethering.

How to Internet Tether iPhone on Rogers/Fido with 3.0


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Or get the iPhone and picked up a used Rogers Mobile Internet Stick with no contract.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I take it you own iphoneincanada dot ca?



KMPhotos said:


> Here is some great information about what is going on with the Rogers and Fido tethering.
> 
> How to Internet Tether iPhone on Rogers/Fido with 3.0


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

HowEver said:


> I take it you own iphoneincanada dot ca?


lol - nope. Just find that the site offers a lot of great information and can help answer a lot of the questions asked here.
I hope no one minds that I link to the other site. If it's a problem just let me know,
Just trying to help.


----------



## Vandakter (Jun 10, 2009)

I finally gave up and ended up installing a custom IPCC file with Itunes 8.2b10. Extremely fast throughput, higher than with Netshare when I had tested it out.


----------



## andrewe (Jul 9, 2005)

*An easy way to enable tethering and MMS with Rogers and Fido*

To enable tethering and MMS on iPhone 3.0 software, with Rogers and Fido:

1. Open the corresponding “Profile” on the iPhone in Safari:

Rogers: http://iphone3.gs/tether/rogers.mobileconfig

Fido: http://iphone3.gs/tether/fido.mobileconfig​
2. Select “Install.”


To remove the Profile: Settings > General > Profile > Remove


----------



## kramer15 (Apr 8, 2009)

I just installed the 3.0 Gold Master and the first thing I tried is internet tethering. work with no messages to contact rogers. I am using it right now.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

I pointed my iPhone to a custom Rogers mobile config file and then tethering worked... 

Does anyone know if I will be charged now? I'm on the 6GB plan that was first released.


----------



## g.c.87 (Sep 20, 2007)

andrewe said:


> To enable tethering and MMS on iPhone 3.0 software, with Rogers and Fido:
> 
> 1. Open the corresponding “Profile” on the iPhone in Safari:
> 
> ...


Those don't seem to work anymore.

These do:

Rogers: http://iphone3.gs/setup/rogers.mobileconfig

Fido: http://iphone3.gs/setup/fido.mobileconfig


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

zlinger said:


> I pointed my iPhone to a custom Rogers mobile config file and then tethering worked...
> 
> Does anyone know if I will be charged now? I'm on the 6GB plan that was first released.


From:
keithmcarthur (keithmcarthur) on Twitter

@drschultz Tethering included free with 6GB until at least the end of the year. about 17 hours ago


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Woohoo... posting from Macbook Pro which is tethering from iPhone. Took me less than 5 minutes to setup without looking at any instructions. 

Yes.... I've just had an Apple Moment.™


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

ehMax said:


> Woohoo... posting from Macbook Pro which is tethering from iPhone. Took me less than 5 minutes to setup without looking at any instructions.
> 
> Yes.... I've just had an Apple Moment.™


How amazing is it that we're STILL getting "Apple Moments"™ some 20 years or so later??  :clap:


----------



## andrewe (Jul 9, 2005)

g.c.87 said:


> Those don't seem to work anymore.
> 
> These do:
> 
> ...


Sorry guys. I forgot that I had posted those links here. I've updated the above files so that they wrk with Visual Voicemail (type-mask changed to –4, if you really need to know) so please try removing and installing them again.


The beauty of using these mobileconfig files with Safari — as opposed to ipcc files through iTunes — is that you can easily uninstall and remove the profiles if something doesn't work. Not true with ipcc; you have to have the originals if something goes wrong.


----------



## scandals (Oct 9, 2007)

KMPhotos said:


> Here is what I found on the Rogers website about tethering.
> 
> Tethering is the use of your phone as a wireless modem to connect to the Internet from your computer. For a limited time, if you subscribe to a data option which includes at least 1GB of data transmission between June 8, 2009 and December 31, 2009, you may use tethering as part of the volume of data included in your option at no additional charge. Tethering cannot be used with data options of less than 1GB.



This doesn't say anything about it ending on December 31st, but the rep I just talked to said that it's only free until Dec 31. The way it is phrased, one is lead to believe that if you sign up before December 31st tethering is included and free. If you sign up after, it is not. 

Has anyone else been told that the free tethering you already have on your accounts will expire on December 31 and you will have to sign up for a plan after?


----------



## dashyork (Jun 19, 2009)

scandals said:


> Has anyone else been told that the free tethering you already have on your accounts will expire on December 31 and you will have to sign up for a plan after?


I haven't been told, but I believe the wording I heard from Rogers was "free at least until December 31". So I think it's a wait-and-see after that.

I've tried both USB and Bluetooth tethering with Fido - no fuss/no muss (didn't have to call, or go to Safari) and works great. Perfect for the back yard where wi-fi drops to 4%.

I've also used MMS already. How often do we get to feel more advanced than our southern neighbours?

Now if only we could get one decent push application. I've been waiting since last September for IM notifications. Something my Hiptop did flawlessly in 2004. :-(


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

My most recent Rogers bill has a line item on it for tethering with $0.00 beside it.

It had been entered as a billable item.


----------



## wilecoyote (May 25, 2008)

ehMax said:


> Woohoo... posting from Macbook Pro which is tethering from iPhone. Took me less than 5 minutes to setup without looking at any instructions.
> 
> Yes.... I've just had an Apple Moment.™


I just had exactly the same moment. I'm sitting on a BC ferry using my macbook pro with full internet! It took me about 3 minutes total to set it up.

Biggest surprise: It's WAY faster than I expected - totally useable. I just did a test at speedtest.net and got 2.1 Mbps download and 0.31 Mbps upload. 

I think I just figured out why I did the 6GB data deal last year.


----------



## bob99 (Aug 16, 2007)

The tethering is amazing, this is truly the best feature of 3.0. I've always got my iPhone with me in my pocket. Now whenever I take out my laptop I can just click the bluetooth icon, select my iPhone, and "connect".

Absolutely amazing! I feel for the AT&T users in the US who aren't allowed to do this.

Still contemplating the 3GS upgrade also!

Bob


----------



## mpuk (May 24, 2005)

Just got off the phone with Fido, and very easily upgraded my current 500MB Data Plan to 6GB for $5 more.

I initially had asked about tethering, and what I need to do to go up to 1GB in order to take advantage of tethering, and she offered me the promo of 6GB they are now offering for the same price until July 31. For $5 more/month I can now get internet up at my cottage on something faster than dialup...? :clap:


----------



## MrNeoStylez (Sep 16, 2008)

I am wondering how that are going to react to the ways some ATT users have circumvented the tethering option and are using it currently. Obviously there should be a way Carriers can monitor usage for people who tether. I am not trying to be mean to Americans. But using something for free that others have to pay for. doesnt sit right with me. 

Oh well, atleast rogers was on the ball at launch. 

Also, the 6gb for 30$ is a great option and ultimately pushed me to get the iPhone back in september of 2008. i Got my phone 2 days before the promotion went away. and have never looked back.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

mpuk said:


> For $5 more/month I can now get internet up at my cottage on something faster than dialup...? :clap:


That's assuming that you can get 3G coverage at your cottage... I don't! 

(But I have Wi-Fi!)


----------



## MrNeoStylez (Sep 16, 2008)

i dont have a cottage anymore...


----------



## mpuk (May 24, 2005)

g-mo said:


> that's assuming that you can get 3g coverage at your cottage... I don't!
> 
> (but i have wi-fi!)


edge...still better than dial-up!


----------



## MikeyXX (Aug 2, 2008)

Utilizing your iphone as a modem (which is what you are doing by tethering in this manner) is easily and automatically tracked by Rogers. So if you have done the work around that was updating your APN, don't feel that you have cheated the system.

I had a blackberry that i had setup for tethering. I did not tell them I was tethering, I just found the steps (just like the iphone) to tether. Once I did I used it for a couple days to test. My bill was offered to me with 200 dollars of tethering charge. My fault.

So as long as the machine sees the iphone as a network device, you will be leaving a tethering trail behind you. Feel lucky that Rogers is letting you have it free for the next while, as once they figure they can make the money (enough usage, and it seems to be that way based on results here), they'll either charge per kb or a monthly surcharge.


----------



## MrNeoStylez (Sep 16, 2008)

i dont feel like i have cheated the system beacuse my ISP lets me tether


----------

